# Best ways to sell/trade



## psi_radar (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been lucky over the past few years to accumulate quite a firearms collection due to inheritances and other circumstances. I love guns, but since I didn't pick most of my collection out, I'm left with a lot of what I'd consider superfluous or impractical weapons (at least for me). For example, I've got a .380 luger knock-off and a left-handed Remington 700 30.06 that are taking up space in my safe that could definitely hold an AK or Mini-14 instead. Complicating issues, due to how many weapons I have already, it's hard to convince my wife I need more. Which I do, of course. 

So, can anyone tell me a good way or place to trade or sell firearms? I don't have an FFL, so I think a gun show is out. Most stores that sell firarms around me are big chains (won't sell on consignment or trade) or pawn shops (rip-offs, poor selection, unreliable guns) so I'm just not sure where to go. If I sell them through the paper, do I need to have a dealer involved in the transfer?

I'd actually prefer to trade, because my wife would probably want me to spend any cash proceeds on bills or food or the mortgage or something stupid like that. If there's a place that makes reasonable trades in the Denver area I'd be really interested. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Complicating issues, due to how many weapons I have already, it's hard to convince my wife I need more. Which I do, of course....


Ummm... am I married to you? or are you a close relative to my husband? Cause I swear those same words come out of his mouth every day. 



			
				psi_radar said:
			
		

> I'd actually prefer to trade, because my wife would probably want me to spend any cash proceeds on bills or food or the mortgage or something stupid like that.


 
:idunno: with every quote it just keeps getting scarrier and scarrier....  Well they say that everyone has a twin 

:rofl:


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

Why can't you go to a show to trade or sell and buy? Is it a state law that prohibits you?

I usually go to shows to get my firearms. They are quick and easy, and usually congenial enough to offer a personal guarentee.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nalia, you're cracking me up. I suspect your husband and I have clones all over. 

OUlobo,

I've actually never been to a gun show.  My impression was it was legal to buy guns, or sell them if you have a license, but I didn't know if it was cool to trade them at a show. So I take it it is?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Nalia, you're cracking me up. I suspect your husband and I have clones all over.
> 
> OUlobo,
> 
> I've actually never been to a gun show.  My impression was it was legal to buy guns, or sell them if you have a license, but I didn't know if it was cool to trade them at a show. So I take it it is?



The shows I go to have tons of people selling and buying. There are even people walking around with signs on their backs advertising what they have for sale or trade. The thing that is important is that they (the booth/table renters) call in the mandatory background check before they sell you a gun. Although it does make you wonder why you don't need to call in a check on them if they are buying from you.  :idunno:


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 11, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> The shows I go to have tons of people selling and buying. There are even people walking around with signs on their backs advertising what they have for sale or trade.



Sounds like my kind of place %-} 



			
				OULobo said:
			
		

> The thing that is important is that they (the booth/table renters) call in the mandatory background check before they sell you a gun. Although it does make you wonder why you don't need to call in a check on them if they are buying from you.  :idunno:



I don't mind the background checks, that's fair enough. The buyers at the tables probably need an FFL to get the space so I would guess their qualifications are moot--though I'm not sure how it works if someone not working a booth just walks up and makes an offer. It's illegal to sell or even exchange ownership of a weapon without a licensed dealer making a transfer. 

So do you know a good place that has a schedule of upcoming gun shows? How do you usually find out about them?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I don't mind the background checks, that's fair enough. The buyers at the tables probably need an FFL to get the space so I would guess their qualifications are moot--though I'm not sure how it works if someone not working a booth just walks up and makes an offer. It's illegal to sell or even exchange ownership of a weapon without a licensed dealer making a transfer.
> 
> So do you know a good place that has a schedule of upcoming gun shows? How do you usually find out about them?




Sounds like how it should work. I'm on a bunch of mailing lists, so I know when the shows are coming up. The best way to find local ones is online. Just run a search on "gun shows" and you state.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 12, 2004)

To echo OULobo, gun show are a great.  You get to see all kinds of stuff, including guns that aren't in production or that aren't as common.  As far as transferring firearms, you do NOT need an FFL (or the services of a dealer) for private transferrs in Colorado _unless_ the transaction takes place at a gun show.  

As far as finding dates, locations, etc; like lobo said, check the 'net.  There used to be a big one in the Denver area a couple of times a year that was really good.  I think they called it the "crossroads of the west" gunshow or something like that.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, there's another "crossroads of the west" coming up on Nov. 20 and 21, looks like I've got some shopping to do. I think I'm going to get an AK knock-off, hopefully a SAR-1. Anyone know how much I can expect to pay for one of these or something similar?


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 13, 2004)

Not sure about the market up there but here in MO I've been seeing AK's for +/- $400.00 or so.  I know dealer cost on a lot of them is around 300-350.

Happy Shopping  :mp5:


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 14, 2004)

:mp5: Just one week to wait. Hopefully I'll be able to trade even up for my Remington 700, it's valued at around 500-600 with the scope. We'll see.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey there,

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I picked up a SAR-1 in trade for a .380 baby-luger replica and a colt .22 Junior automatic. The Luger was worth a little coin so I got a couple extra 30-round mags with the trade. The gun show was definitely an experience. What a cross-section of America! I also picked up a few 40-round mags for my m1 carbine, but I need to do a little custom file work to get them operating properly.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 30, 2004)

sounds like you had a good day. Can you post some pics.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 30, 2004)

Yep, I just have to download them off the camera tonight.


----------



## Seig (Dec 1, 2004)

You can sell firearms privately without a FFL. If you want to buy or sell them out of state they must be sent to a FFL holder. Before he/she can release them to you, they must do the backround check and the paperwork as if you had purchased a weapon from them, so expect a charge. Around here that can be anywhere from 15 to 35 dollars.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 2, 2004)

I've done the out-of-state transfer before, that's where I got the impression you had to involve an FFL for any transaction. So, with a private exchange, if you don't involve an FFL, what happens if your gun is used in a crime and found? Without a transfer, the serial numbers of the gun will most recently be associated with you, right?

Here's a couple of pictures. I included my M1 carbine and 1911A1 in the first one since the SAR-1 looked lonely all by itself. If I had to do it over, I probably would have bought a whole bunch of surplus 15 or 30 round mags for the M1 rather than the 40s. I can't seem to find as comfortable a shooting position with the 40s and their spring strength is a little lacking, they work better with a 30-count load.

The second picture is of me, my Soviet hat, and my Romanian Rifle. I thought the hat was appropriate with the theme.


----------



## Seig (Dec 2, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I've done the out-of-state transfer before, that's where I got the impression you had to involve an FFL for any transaction. So, with a private exchange, if you don't involve an FFL, what happens if your gun is used in a crime and found? Without a transfer, the serial numbers of the gun will most recently be associated with you, right?
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures. I included my M1 carbine and 1911A1 in the first one since the SAR-1 looked lonely all by itself. If I had to do it over, I probably would have bought a whole bunch of surplus 15 or 30 round mags for the M1 rather than the 40s. I can't seem to find as comfortable a shooting position with the 40s and their spring strength is a little lacking, they work better with a 30-count load.
> 
> The second picture is of me, my Soviet hat, and my Romanian Rifle. I thought the hat was appropriate with the theme.


When you sell a firearm, do it exactly like you would a vehicle. Give the buyer a receipt signed by both of you recording the date, the firearm, the serial number, the amount, and any warranties implied or actual, keep a copy of it. If you can, get it notarized. This way, if the firearm is used during the commission of a crime, you can prove that you no longer owned the firearm or that you were not negligent in your storage of said firearm.


Nice pics~1


----------



## GAB (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I live in CA and our rules are pretty strict.

FFL's and that is about it, if you want to sell got to go thru one, have it held for the time period and all the paper work. 

Are a few places who do it quite a bit, and then some that won't (only buy out right) and usually you don't make much on the investment. When they start selling consignments it is a real hassle for them (their thought).
Heck Pawn shops hardly handle them much any more.

20 years ago it was really a good place to go (gunshows, pawn shops) but now, no thanks not in California anyway.

I sometimes go just to bring back old times and memories. I leave and think, boy I am glad I don't have to do that any more to make ends meet.

I like the hat, guns are nice but the AK look alike is a no no, and the M-1 carbine unless it is issue is a no no in CA, not quite sure anymore, they change the rules.

Regards, Gary


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 3, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> I like the hat, guns are nice but the AK look alike is a no no, and the M-1 carbine unless it is issue is a no no in CA, not quite sure anymore, they change the rules.
> 
> Regards, Gary




Glad I live in Colorado. 



			
				SEIG said:
			
		

> When you sell a firearm, do it exactly like you would a vehicle. Give the buyer a receipt signed by both of you recording the date, the firearm, the serial number, the amount, and any warranties implied or actual, keep a copy of it. If you can, get it notarized. This way, if the firearm is used during the commission of a crime, you can prove that you no longer owned the firearm or that you were not negligent in your storage of said firearm.



That makes sense. 

Pete


----------

